

Game of Life implemented in 5 minutes using APL (amazing video) - pkrumins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted 26 minutes ago by someone else ...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451923>

